# TTRS spoiler on TTS?



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Just curious if it's possible to source and fit the TTRS spoiler and attach it to the regular TTS? Has anybody been able to do this?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sure you can. You just add it if you want it. Nothing special about it.
This was very common on the MK2 back in the day. You just replace the electric one, code out the spoiler and fit the new one to a plate in its place.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Where can you buy them?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sure theres some copies but they are normally garbage like the front grills.
Audi would be where i'd call..


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah he's right, or you could go with the ABT one Richter Sport offer, but it's got a middle stansion which to me is a bit fake


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

It's not cheap at full retail prices! Spoiler is over 500 quid, there's a bracket at over 160, base plate is another 500 plus associated bits and bobs and then you need paint. Going to run around £1200+ I reckon.

The OEM spoiler doesn't need the middle support as it sits on top of a support bracket, nice bit of "mean't to be there design" 

As an side, looks the spoiler on non RS TT's is changing, part numbers have appeared on ETKA for MY19 but no pictures yet.


----------



## Mark201 (Apr 13, 2018)

I took some pictures. The sides are a little different. I like them.
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1805090

You can see them on that thread


----------



## Mark201 (Apr 13, 2018)

http://www.eurohausmotor.com/audi-tt-8j/audi-tt-8j-rear-spoiler/

That would be great if it was for MK3. no need to drill in factory piece and it lifts right inside the bigger spoiler.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why would you fit the wrong MY spoiler to the car - wont it look a little frankenstein like...
I'd go with the existing spoiler regardless of what happens, that spoiler looks garbage...!


----------



## Mark201 (Apr 13, 2018)

I wouldn't. I just like how its a split design so the lifting spoiler doesn't have to be disabled. it also doesn't have to be drilled through. being carbon fiber it also doesn't have to be painted. My TT is black


----------



## MagpieMatt13 (May 19, 2018)

Has anyone done this to a tdi ultra yet?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why would the fuel matter in terms of fitment??

Other than its a big insult to have the RS parts on a car this slow. Its not like the TDi qualifies as a sports car, but could be worse they could plaster it with carbon trinkets and black everything... :wink:


----------



## MagpieMatt13 (May 19, 2018)

I saw the ABT demo car and fell in love with the styling lol maybe im just getting carried away


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

clue was in the wink, if you wanna go for it, do it...


----------

